

Show HN: Minecraft Ipsum, my first side-project ever - lewisgodowski

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;minecraft.gdwsk.com<p>I go to school at California Institute of the Arts for Music Technology, so programming and web dev and the likes aren&#x27;t quite my forte. In the Music Tech program, we are required to take a couple programming classes (ChucK, Processing, Arduino), so I figured it&#x27;s summer and I have plenty time to work on a side-project. I&#x27;m an avid Minecraft player, and, given the vast number of blocks and items in Minecraft, I decided to create a simple website to generate placeholder text (lorem ipsum dolor blah blah blah) using Minecraft words! I created the website using Bootstrap, with an external JavaScript file to generate the text. The site itself is hosted on Amazon S3 for the time being.
======
simantel
Cool project! Have you considered some sort of a selector that lets you choose
how much text you want to generate? Generally you'll want more than a sentence
of filler text.

~~~
lewisgodowski
Thanks! Yea, that'll be my next step forward. Because of the absurdly strange
way I came up with of generating the sentences, I'm having a difficult time
figuring out a way of doing that without completely re-writing my function.
I'm sure I'll get that functionality working eventually, just need to learn
more about JavaScript at this point in time.

~~~
AndrewLuke
A loop and an array is all you really need.

    
    
        for amount of lines needed:
            array.append = function call()
    

Then iterate over the results to display them. Not perfect, but will work
without changing much.

------
lewisgodowski
Clickable: [http://minecraft.gdwsk.com](http://minecraft.gdwsk.com)

------
Pyrodogg
This is hilarious. Next up, Minecraft Haiku's?

~~~
lewisgodowski
Haha thank you, maybe I'll add that functionality in!

